# DAM



## Win (Feb 15, 2017)

I am starting a new job for a small non-profit. One of my first tasks is to wrangle their photos and videos into a better database for use in social media, newsletters, the website, etc. Of course I have thought about using Lightroom. 

But I wondered if anyone has any experience with other DAM software that might be helpful as I put together a plan to propose. 

Thanks!
Win


----------



## clee01l (Feb 15, 2017)

I happen to think that Lightroom is the best DAM software for the job of organizing photos.


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi Win.
What Cletus is saying I also believe to be valid if the organisation is small enough.
Lightroom is, obviously, single-user only.
If true multi-user networked capability is required then clearly Lightroom is not the right application.

So, in the bigger picture, knowing the needs of the organisation is crucial in trying to recommend appropriate software applications.

Tony Jay


----------



## mcasan (Feb 15, 2017)

Ask why you need a DAM that involves a database versus a methodical set of folders and subfolders?   If the DAM needs to contain more than just photos, look at Bridge instead of Lr.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 15, 2017)

A key aspect of DAM is to safeguard your images and other assets by recording or cataloguing where they should be. Programs like Bridge don't do that - they are just glorified Explorer/Finder. They're no use if stuff is offline on a DVD or on a drive, or if some images aren't where they should be.

However, there are database-driven catalogues that record all types of assets - movies, PDFs, Word etc. MediaPro is still around, look at Extensis Portfolio if you want to go multi-user, and also consider newer generation online solutions such as Libris from Photoshelter. But going multi-user almost always gets expensive quickly.

If it's just photos and videos, Lightroom will do a good job for a single user. Web-based sharing comes with the CC subscription, so you could make images more widely available within the organisation without the risk of people changing or moving anything.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 15, 2017)

I agee that something like Media Pro is probably a better option than Lightroom in this case. Lightroom is not only single use, it also is too easy to screw up things because there is no 'read only' option. I believe Media Pro does offer this.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 15, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I believe Media Pro does offer this.



It does - it's called the MediaPro SE Reader.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 15, 2017)

Indeed, Phase One does offer an free reader for Media Pro libraries but i think the combination of Lightroom CC with the web sharing options does offer a better 'multi user'  experience.

You could take a look at Daminion server for a real multi user DAM


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 15, 2017)

I am a long time user of Lightroom but then I am primarily a photographer. 

Keep in mind that Lightroom is fundamentally Adobe Camera Raw with DAM added on. On the other hand Media Pro is fundamentally DAM with extensions to photo editing. I am not familiar with the current version from Capture One but back when it was called iView and even after Microsoft turned it into Media Pro it had better support for many digital media formats than Lightroom has ever had. If your primary concern is DAM then I think something like Media Pro is may be a better choice, IMHO of course.

-louie


----------



## Win (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you for the comments. I will check out Media Pro. Of course folders is an option but before I dive into one direction or another I wanted to collect input from folks like you. Appreciate all of the input.


----------

